# elk hunting red creek/ currant creek area



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I havent hunted in this area for about 5 years now. I know that tabby mountain ranch has a bunch on land on the red creek area, were bandanna ranch used to be and they have pushed elk over onto there land..

My question is how is the hunting in the area now? are there elk on the public land? if so, do they tend to travel to private land when they start to feel pressure? does anyone have any info?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what weapon are you going to hunt with ? For rifle there a **** load of people hunting there. For muzzy don't know how the hunting is. I have not hunted red area for archery at all. But current creek you will have a crowed for the first weekend and after that it tap-peers off.


----------

